# Expired Passport



## CMK (25 Aug 2013)

My sister was meant to flying to Italy today from a regional airport and went to check in on line last night and her passport is out of date.   Disaster!   She has changed her flight to early Wednesday morning from the Regional airport.   She went on line and got an appointment with passport office at 1.40 tomorow in Dublin.   a dew questions:

1.  What are her chances of having a passport by Tuesday evening as she needs to go back down the country - not flying from Dublin .

2.   Should she just turn up at passport office at 9.30 tomorrow anyway or is there any point - should she just wait until her appointment at 1.40.

Any advices would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jim2007 (25 Aug 2013)

Well according to this page the turnaround time is 3 days (not guaranteed), unless she is travelling due a death or illness of a family member.


----------



## Boyd (25 Aug 2013)

I didnt even know you could get appointment in passport office! Worth a shot calling up earlier though I reckon. I did an emergency passport two years ago and it took couple of days so she'll be very very lucky to get it by Tuesday. She needs to bring proof of flight details with her to show why she needs it.


----------



## Raging Bull (25 Aug 2013)

0 unless someone has died or emergency. Then its a 3 day turnaround and costs €150


----------



## Time (25 Aug 2013)

Sadly, unless it is an emergency there is no chance.


----------



## CMK (26 Aug 2013)

thanks for all the replies - will post the result.  She went in there early this morning and told to come back as they only accept appointment - the guy didnt sound hopeful.
C


----------



## STEINER (27 Aug 2013)

No good to your immediate situation, but they aren't too busy in there apparently.  I did my passport express on Saturday 17th August in the PO.  They posted it to me yesterday on Monday 26th which is quite fast.


----------



## CMK (27 Aug 2013)

As Steiner said they are not very busy in there at the moment so she got passport today and is ready to go now in the morning!   
C


----------



## Time (27 Aug 2013)

I has no idea why the passport office panders to such people.


----------



## DB74 (27 Aug 2013)

Time said:


> I has no idea why the passport office panders to such people.



That's a bit harsh - people make mistakes.


----------



## Time (27 Aug 2013)

By pandering they are sending out a message that you don't need to renew in good time.


----------



## fandango1 (27 Aug 2013)

Time said:


> By pandering they are sending out a message that you don't need to renew in good time.


 
Maybe they are sending out a message that if they have the capacity to help then they will help and that they are not going to put obstacles in place for the sake of it. 

I doubt that if there were day long queues, as there used to be in the bad old days, the person in question would have been as fortunate. 

I say well done to the passport office.

And before you ask, no, I have no connection with the office.


----------



## callybags (27 Aug 2013)

Time said:


> By pandering they are sending out a message that you don't need to renew in good time.


 
I see it as public servants providing a public service, and not being a "jobsworth".


----------



## CMK (27 Aug 2013)

Time - you do not know the whole story so you should keep your comments to yourself.  I put the thread in for help & advise and not for sarcastic and nasty comments.    

CMK


----------



## Sunny (28 Aug 2013)

Time said:


> I has no idea why the passport office panders to such people.



Dead right. Who the hell wants a helpful public service that will try and help people on a best effort basis? That's just crazy. We should get back to the good old days of closing at lunch time, long queues, rude staff and inflexible working practices. At least then, we all knew where we stood. 

Fair play to the passport office for not hiding behind rules if they were in a position to help.


----------



## ericsson (28 Aug 2013)

Time said:


> I has no idea why the passport office panders to such people.



I hope you never find yourself in such a position. We are all human and mistakes happen. The OP mentioned that it was only noticed that the passport had expired when she went to check in. It's great to see that the passport office were helpful. It must be great up there on your throne Time!


----------



## Time (28 Aug 2013)

The OP should have checked when they booked the flights. It is not that hard.


----------



## STEINER (28 Aug 2013)

Time has a valid point.  Any person should be aware when their passport is valid/close to expiry.  It is too late really when you are booking a flight or checking in!  I know not everyone uses email, maybe if an automated reminder went out 2 months prior to expiry date, I don't know if that is possible or currently exists.  I am glad it all worked out for the sister in the end anyway.


----------



## bren1916 (28 Aug 2013)

Well done passport office and staff in Dublin offic for helping out the public when they can - they also helped out a friend of mine recently in quick time!

Also, I have had a great service from the staff at the 'Eye & Ear' recently (no connection with either or Public Service) just like to give credit where credit is due..


----------



## Jim2007 (28 Aug 2013)

Time said:


> I has no idea why the passport office panders to such people.



In the normal course of events she would have been unable get the passport and would have missed her flight. As it happened she was in luck and they were not over burdened, so they were able to meet her needs.  I would not expect them to sit around twiddling their thumbs while she missed her flight or would you prefer them to sit around reading the newspaper instead?


----------



## Purple (3 Sep 2013)

STEINER said:


> Time has a valid point.  Any person should be aware when their passport is valid/close to expiry.  It is too late really when you are booking a flight or checking in!  I know not everyone uses email, maybe if an automated reminder went out 2 months prior to expiry date, I don't know if that is possible or currently exists.  I am glad it all worked out for the sister in the end anyway.



Passports last 10 years so the expiry date is not the sort of thing that you would be aware of.
In my past experience I have found the passport office to be excellent.


----------



## Jim2007 (3 Sep 2013)

Purple said:


> Passports last 10 years so the expiry date is not the sort of thing that you would be aware of.



Agreed it happened to me this year as well, but lucky for me I have a Swiss one as well and the expiry dates are staggered


----------



## emmt (4 Sep 2013)

STEINER said:


> Time has a valid point.  Any person should be aware when their passport is valid/close to expiry.  It is too late really when you are booking a flight or checking in!  I know not everyone uses email, maybe if an automated reminder went out 2 months prior to expiry date, I don't know if that is possible or currently exists.  I am glad it all worked out for the sister in the end anyway.



this facility is available Steiner.


> The Passport Reminder Service is a service which will send you a reminder by e-mail three months before your passport is due to expire. To register for this service, please click on the link below and input your name, e-mail address and the expiry date of your passport.



http://www.dfa.ie/home/index.aspx?id=81861


----------



## so-crates (4 Sep 2013)

Useful link! Thanks emmt


----------



## commonsense (4 Sep 2013)

When my son was born 16 years ago I had to have him put on my passport, so this meant a new passport for me. By the time mine expired (after 10 years) minors could get their own passports, so both my son and I got our new seperate passports. 

The year before last, about 2 weeks before we were supposed to fly out I was flicking through everything making sure it was in order, when I checked my passport to make sure it was in order, i assumed his was too (as we had gotten ours together), alas I forgot, or actually I don't think I knew/realised that while mine was for 10 years, his was only for 5 years.

I realised 3 days before we flew and again it was down to chance as we were comparing the photos on the passports and the expiry year caught my eye. 

I nearly dropped!! I immediately went into the PP office and had the passport in time, they were great, it was an expensive mistake to make all the same.


----------



## Purple (10 Sep 2013)

emmt said:


> this facility is available Steiner.
> 
> 
> http://www.dfa.ie/home/index.aspx?id=81861



What a great idea. kudos to the passport office!


----------

